# So Bummed



## SunWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

My light arrived a few minutes ago...the cool tube is shattered!  

Already got the replacement on it's way, but...  :cry: $&^$*&%%$^!!! :cry:


Sigh, thanks for letting me vent!  All better now!  Just a few more days...

Here, pass this while we wait!     :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2011)

:48:


welcome to wonderfull world of Growing indoors


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2011)

Aw man, that is such a bummer. Sorry, that sucks when your so excited. Will they overnight it? Doubtful huh.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 1, 2011)

It must feel awful being bummed.

eace:


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmmm...I guess I can use the time to make sure it'll even fit in my flower cabinet. I could never find measurements so I was guessing and hoping when I ordered it. Now that I have one here, even though broken, I can make sure it's gonna fit.  At least I have time to get it fixed if need be and be all ready to go.

Guess I shouldn't smoke so much in the middle of designing things!   :rofl:


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope, they won't overnight it, but at least they are eating the shipping costs. Already printed out the prepaid return shipping label. 

Gonna keep the one I have until the new one arrives though, just in case something is wrong with the HPS bulb or ballast or something in that one.  Which is the way my luck seems to be running lately, so better safe than sorry!


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

Was it UPS or FedEx that delivered it? Hope it wasn't us.....but unfortunately it does happen. If the pkg sounded broken the driver is actually not supposed to deliver it to the customer. We sheet them damaged and return them.

Sorry bro....I know how much stuff like this sucks.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

Bummer

Bet it was the orange truck. They can't find or do nothing right.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 1, 2011)

You run orange Hammy?

eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2011)

hammy is brown.


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You run orange Hammy?
> 
> eace:




Brown socks, brown shorts, brown shirt, and a brown truck..... 

What can brown do for you?


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Was FedX of course.  Sure wish it would have been Brown, probably would have been in one piece.  

And they left it on the front porch and were out the driveway before I got to it and heard it that ugly broken glass rattling around sound...there's no way they didn't know it was broken.  If I could have caught him....:angrywife:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Brown socks, brown shorts, brown shirt, and a brown truck.....
> 
> What can brown do for you?


 
It hides the brown stain from driving the brown truck too


----------



## Hick (Aug 2, 2011)

..our "brown clown"....


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Ratsa frasa murgle burgle *&^%$^&*.

Second light arrived...also has a shattered cool tube.  :hairpull: 

Be forewarned if anybody orders this one:

hXXp://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2009-3-Piece-Hydroponic/dp/B004HNPGKA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305984866&sr=8-2

I'm not the only one reviewing it saying it arrived broken.   I should have put more stock in the posted warnings...dur, like that's what they are there for!   

Oh well, told them to try it AGAIN, but if the third one is busted too, I'm gonna get a refund and shop somewhere else.  

Edit: Oh, and Hammy, gotta say it was Brown this time...sorry.   So I'm leaning to it being "packaging" and not "carrier" to be at fault.  It really isn't packaged very well.


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..our "brown clown"....


I feel so loved..................

Now for those folks with a more refined pallet is a real "Brown Clown"...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2011)

:fid:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Ratsa frasa murgle burgle *&^%$^&*.
> 
> Second light arrived...also has a shattered cool tube.  :hairpull:
> 
> ...



Sorry you have had this trouble.  My buddy ordered the same light and it arrived just fine in one piece.  It is weird that the tube with is pyrex (or similar) breaks, but the bulb is intact.  If it is poor packaging, you would think they would try and do a better job as this costs them a lot to keep replacing broken tubes.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 7, 2011)

What I find so bizarre is that the silly yo-yo hangers are packaged safely in a thick foam block, you can see them in the top left of the pic.  But the fragile glass tube only has a thin wrapping of that foamy insulating sheet stuff (lower fore ground of the pic).      Seems like a silly way to package it, if you ask me!


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> What I find so bizarre is that the silly yo-yo hangers are packaged safely in a thick foam block, you can see them in the top left of the pic.  But the fragile glass tube only has a thin wrapping of that foamy insulating sheet stuff (lower fore ground of the pic).      Seems like a silly way to package it, if you ask me!




We go through this stuff all the time with shippers. They constantly try to skimp on the packaging and then want to try and file claims for their stuff when it gets broken.  What makes me angry here is the fact that like you said they packed the dam yo yo's better then the fragile glass...  By the way yo yo hangers suck compared to Pro Grip hangers....then again all hangers pale in comparison to them... 

Hope you finally get your stuff unbroken.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't worry, I made sure to report the damage as "improper packaging" and NOT carrier mishandling! :aok:  Maybe if Amazon Marketplace gets tired of handling a ton of returns for breakage they will complain to the manufacturer about it and get it packaged better. 

I am just gonna get the refund and go shopping elsewhere though. I'm tired of dealing with it already!  :hitchair:  

Maybe I'll go see what HTG has to offer.   :cool2:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 8, 2011)

I have driven for Brown a couple of times.  Although, with a class A license they give the randoms which really sucks.  But between the two, Brown has it all over Fed-X, at least for the drivers.


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I have driven for Brown a couple of times.  Although, with a class A license they give the randoms which really sucks.  But between the two, Brown has it all over Fed-X, at least for the drivers.




That is why I won't transfer to feeders...I only hold a standard auto license and I am not subject to randoms. As soon as you get any type of CDL you are subject to them....at least in my state.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 8, 2011)

I remember you said that before.  I don't blame you there.  I only did it for peak season when I was laid-off from Roadway.  I would have tried to get on there but I got sick and need to get social security benee's.


----------

